# Spanish Championship 2012 - Granada is open!



## Luis (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, guys!

The Spanish Championship 2012 is open for registration.

And my city, Granada, is open for all you. Sierra Nevada is open for skiing. The Alhambra is open to leave all you breathless. 'Tapas' at 'bares'... well, you simply won't trust your eyes.

Should you ever dream of coming to the South of Spain?
Don't wait for a better chance, cause it'll never come!!!


----------



## APdRF (Nov 20, 2012)

:O

I'm definitely coming


----------



## cubizh (Nov 21, 2012)

I really wish I could go, so that I could finally attend a competition that is well organized and planned, and meet some people, but unfortunately it's still too far for my budget at this time. Could only go as far into Spain as probably Salamanca 
Regardless, I wish you all have a good competition and have good results.


----------



## Luis (Nov 21, 2012)

Should the problem be the accommodation, maybe I can find some beds. I don't have available room at home, but maybe I can find someone willing to host.


----------

